
Detecting Kernel Memory Disclosure with x86 Emulation and Taint Tracking (2018) [pdf] - lainon
https://j00ru.vexillium.org/papers/2018/bochspwn_reloaded.pdf
======
peter_d_sherman
Any OS designer or would-be OS designer should read this...

